# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  رحلة فريدة الى البحر الميت وصحراء النقب في الجانب الفلسطيني المحتل

## هدوء عاصف

*رحلة فريدة الى البحر الميت وصحراء النقب في الجانب الفلسطيني المحتل*



*أقدم لكم فيما يلي هذه الباقة الأكثر من رائعة  من رحلة للمربي محمد كريم من كفركنا لمنطقة البحر الميت وإيلات في الأسبوع الماضي.

يقول  كريم: يخطئ الكثيرون منا حين يظن أن المناطق الصحراوية الخالية من النبات  والماء ليس بها مناظر طبيعية خلابة بل ويذهب الكثيرون أبعد من ذلك حين يحصر  الطبيعة وجمالها في خضرة الغابات والشلالات والأنهار... بيد أنني شخصيا  تسحرني الصحراء أكثر من الغابات والأنهار والخضرة أضعافا مضاعفة، فعندما  أزور صحراء بلادنا في الجنوب (وكل صحراء أخرى) ينتابني شعور جميل مصحوبا  بالمتعة والإثارة أقف صامتا أمام عظمة الخالق الذي أبدع هذه المناظر  الخلابة التي تسحر الناظر وتشده إليها ليقول سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله  العظيم.*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*أن  تشاهد شجرة خضراء أو زهرة جميلة وحيدة  في واد غير ذي زرع أو تصل لعين ماء  تنقط بها المياه نقطة نقطة تهوي إليها أفئدة الغزلان والطيور والقوارض وكل  أشكال الحياة على قلتها هناك، تشرب صباحا قبل مجيء الإنسان أو مساء بعد  انصرافه  لهو منظر رهيب لا يمكن أن يعيه سوى من لديه الذوق والحس بمعنى  جمال الطبيعة الحقيقي.

أن ترى ألوان الجبال المكونة من الصخور  الأساسية – الغرانيت- السوداء والحمراء، الغامقة منها والفاتحة أو تشاهد  كثبان الرمال وضخورها وقت المغيب حين تنعكس عليها أشعة الشمس الذهبية  يختلجك حينها شعور مليء بالدفء والانبهار لتخرج من أعباء الحياة ومشاكلها  ولو لحين وتعيش لحظة من الصفاء بينك وبين الطبيعة تمجد خالقها وتسبح بحمده.

حين  تشاهد تمازج الألوان في الصخور والجبال والوديان من الأخضر والأصفر  والأحمر والأسود والأبيض ... وترى أودية تتلألأ وكأنها تجري بألوان الطيف  رغم أنها جرداء قاحلة لا يسعك إلا أن تقول "سبحاااان الله" وتمتع ناظريك  والعين لا تشبع مهما وقفت أمام هذه المناظر الساحرة.*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*شروق  الشمس من على جبال الأردن فوق العقبة له كذلك سحر آخر وغروبها من على  سيناء وأشعة الشمس ترسل خيوطها إلى مياه البحر الأحمر ليصبح لوحة فنية  ممزوجة بالاحمرار يضفي على الرحلة المزيد من الجمال والروعة.

حين  تسير بين أشكال التضاريس المختلفة التي شكلتها عوامل المناخ المختلفة وخاصة  الرياح والمياه رغم قلة سقوطها بدءً من الأودية العميقة في صخور الغرانيت  على صلابتها والأخاديد السحيقة في صخور الحوار والرمال، الأعمدة الصخرية  الشامخة  والمغاور والفطر... لتكون لوحة فنية رائعة لا يمكن أن ترى مثلها  في مكان آخر غير الصحراء.*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*في  الصور تشاهدون مسار عين جدي ومسار مغارة الطحين وجبل سدوم قرب البحر  الميت. وفي منطقة إيلات تشاهدون صور من متنزه تمناع وأشهرها الفطر وأعمدة  سليمان كما وتشاهدون صورا من عين النقطة "نطفيم" وجبل سليمان ومطل على  الحدود المصرية الإسرائيلية وخليج إيلات والأسماك والمرجان الملونة ونخيل  دوم ومناطق متفرقة أخرى.

إنها الصحراء ومهما كتبت وتحدثت فلن أفيها حقها من السحر والجمال الذي لا يقاوم....

نرجو لكم رحلة ممتعة مع هذه الصور التي تكاد تنطق لروعتها فكما يقولون صورة واحدة تساوي ألف كلمة..*
*
*
*
*
*































































































































































































































*

----------


## Sc®ipt

يا الله ما اروع هالطبيعة
الله يفك اسر اخواننا بفلسطين

----------


## طوق الياسمين

فعلا انها جنة في الارض مشكور  :Bl (31):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]شكرا لمروركم زيد وزمردة كلكم زوق وفعلا رحلة الصحراء ممتعة وفيها مغامرة ..[/align]*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ياااااااااااااااااه ما اجملهم هالصور

فعلا تبارك الله احسن الخالقين

بسلمووووووو

----------

